# EN ISO 13849 und Sensoren in Reihe?



## Safety (27 Juli 2009)

Kann man Tür-Sicherheitsschalter und Not-Halt-Taster in Reihe an einem Relais anschließen und erfüllt doch die EN ISO 13849 ?????

*JA*

*Mit dem Vital-System von Jokab Safety!*

30 Sensoren mit 5-poligen M12 Anschlüssen einfach in Reihe schalten und das nach EN ISO 13849-1 in PLe. Jeder Sensor verfügt über ein Rückmeldesignal für z.B. Visualisierung.

Ob Türschalter oder Not-Halt oder Lichtvorhang *alles in Reihe ein Relais!*

30 Türen mit dem *Berührungslosen Sicherheitssensor Eden *15mm Schaltabstand überwachen, ein Relais und doch PLe?

*JA *

Durch eine einzigartige Elektronische Überwachung mit nur zwei Drähten Sicherheit. *Diagnose Deckungsgrad 99%*, PL e, KAT4. 

Sistema Bibliothek vorhanden!

*Vital kann es!*

Wir Informieren Sie gerne, fordern Sie kostenlos unser Sicherheitshandbuch an!


Jokab Safety
Ihr Partner für Maschinensicherheit
JOKAB SAFETY (D) GmbH · Max-Planck-Straße 21 · D-78549 Spaichingen
Telefon +49 (0)7424-95865-0 · Telefax +49 (0)7424-95865-99
info@jokabsafety.de · www.jokabsafety.de


----------

